# Lake Darling Fishing Report



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Been a little slow around here so I thought I'd mention how the lakes bite has been recently.Alot of guys running cranks the past week or two,and the success has been mixed for walleyes but good for pike.We've been consistently been slow trolling spinners/bottom bouncers and been doing alright.No real big walleyes yet,the largest has been just under 24 inches.Most of our fishing has been south of Grano but we may move north a couple miles this week in search of more active fish on the north end.


----------

